# Emulsion lift - cemetery urn



## terri (Sep 20, 2003)

I don't have many, but here's a cemetery offering.... this was taken at Oakland Cemetery in Atlanta.    Cool old place!


----------



## carlita (Sep 20, 2003)

ooohhh, me like.    

what did you mount this on?


----------



## terri (Sep 20, 2003)

I don't remember the brand name, but it was 140# cold pressed water color paper.   

Glad you like it!!    :cheer:    One of these days I'll be brave enough to start slapping this stuff onto receptors other than paper.   I'm not there yet, though!!


----------



## carlita (Sep 20, 2003)

i have one here that i mounted on glass.  it's much easy to move the emulsion around on glass, but then... i can't really scan it cause the thickness of the glass makes it look blurry when it's scanned.  it's a little weird.  oh well.

i want to try putting some on something like cheesecloth.  could be interesting.


----------



## carlita (Sep 20, 2003)

> it's much easy to move the emulsion around ...



easier*

oops.


----------

